# Resources - please contribute!



## Jana337

*Edit:*
*
Dear foreros,
We thank everyone for the valuable suggestions. Unfortunately, we've been having trouble finding sufficient time to go through all the suggested link and add the still active, and useful, ones to the main resources sticky. So we decided it may be more practical if any further suggestion be sent to us through the report feature (just click "report" at the bottom of this post, and add your suggestions) and we'll do our best to review them as soon as we can.
Thank you.
Cherine
Moderator*



Dear foreros,

This thread is for you to suggest resources for languages discussed in this forum. Once approved by a moderator, suggested links will be moved to this fully moderated thread and deleted from this one.

It is not possible for moderators to assess the quality of the links for languages we do not understand. Native speakers are encouraged to point out problems with both links suggested here and links in the other thread.

We encourage you to help us collect as many helpful links as possible. Please abide by the following guidelines: 

1. Do not post links for languages with a separate forum on WR. If you would like to suggest a link for those languages, contact the moderator(s) of the appropriate forum. 
2. Do not send us PMs with links. We do not want to forego feedback from other natives.
3. Before you post, click here to make sure that the link you want to propose has not yet been added. 
4. Do not post links to websites that 

are commercial (some unobtrusive advertising is acceptable as long as the language resource is available for free);
contain illegal material;
violate the rules of WR in any way.
5. To maximize clarity, please stick to the following required format:

Language 
Category label 
Link - a *brief* description in *English* 

Example: 
Turkish 
Grammar
Basics of Turkish Grammar - basics of Turkish grammar
Category labels include, but are not limited to: Dictionaries, grammar, online courses, pronunciation, etymology, writing, vocabulary for tourists.

6. Most of the links should be language-related, but general information about culture and history is admissible.
7. You may provide translations of important navigational terms for sites not in English.

An example of a final product: Polish resources


----------



## Jana337

*A reminder: Please keep the descriptions succinct (3 lines are not succinct) and do not forget about category labels *and language names as well*.*

Example:

for Turkish
*Online courses:*
http://cali.arizona.edu/maxnet/tur/ - lessons for beginners with audio files
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lessons_qdemir - lessons for beginners

Moderators who will deal with your links are not necessarily proficient in all involved languages. Please make it easier for us. 



Jana


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Multilingual:* http://www.ielanguages.com

A link to tutorials in various Indo-European languages as well as Indonesian, Turkish and Finnish as well as comparative tutorials all of which I found very very useful.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

A collection of very good *Russian-Ossetian* and *Ossetian-Russian* *dictionaries *

*http://slovar.iriston.com/*


----------



## Koenigsberger

*Hungarian*

Grammar:
hungarianreference.com
– A thorough grammatical guide, plus same basic phrases

Online courses:
unilang.org/course.php?res=70
– Hungarian for Beginners: 4 lessons with exercises and a pronounciation guide (IPA)


----------



## sokol

*Scottish Gaelic:
*http://www.hp.europe.de/kd-europtravel/gaelic/gaelic0.htm
A beginners course for Gaelic in German.
*
Irish Gaeilge:*
http://www.braesicke.de/gramadac.htm
A short Irish grammar, written in German


*Multilingual resources - pronunciation:

**IPA (official site):
*http://www2.arts.gla.ac.uk/IPA/ipachart.html
IPA charts; and there's a link on this website to audio files which could be downloaded here:
http://web.uvic.ca/ling/resources/ipa/handbook_downloads.htm
but are copyrighted by IPA and may only be downloaded for personal use.


*Multilingual resources - phonetics and perception/audio files:
**
Ladefoged's sound archives/UCLA phonetics:
http://hctv.humnet.ucla.edu/departments/linguistics/VowelsandConsonants/index/sounds.html*
Huge set of audio files (founded by the renowned phonetician Peter Ladefoged, 1925-2006). This is the main page of the site which also offers a course in phonetics:
http://hctv.humnet.ucla.edu/departments/linguistics/VowelsandConsonants/index.html
while here, again founded by Ladefoged, sounds can be searched by language:
http://archive.phonetics.ucla.edu/


*Multilingual resources - writing (contributed by Athaulf):

Unicode:
*http://www.unicode.org/
Unicode homepage; links to individual charts here:
http://www.unicode.org/charts/symbols.html
http://www.unicode.org/charts/*
How to display Unicode on your browser:*
To display the symbols shown in these charts copy-paste the following text into a WordPad [or similar programme] document, replace the numbers by those shown in the Unicode charts and safe as *file.html*; if you open this document with your browser Unicode characters will be displayed:

<html>
<body>
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode">
&#x430;&#x300;&#x435;&#x438;&#x300;&#x43E;&#x443;&#x300;&#x440;&#x435;&#x300;&#x438&#x43E;
<br><br>
&#x061;&#x300;&#x065;&#x069;&#x300;&#x06F;&#x075;&#x300;&#x072;&#x065;&#x300;&#x069;
</font>
</body>
</html>

These symbols then can be copy-pasted to any text you are writing on your browser.

If you want to check if your browser supports a specific set of Unicode characters you may do so here:
http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/browser-coverage.html


----------



## palomnik

*Nepali:*

http://www.ms.dk/sw75174.asp - PDF grammars, mp3 files, video and more, all free. Great site.


----------



## palomnik

Cambodian:

http://www.bongthom.com/AKOnline/selectchapterek.asp - Various sound files, with some rather disjointed notes on grammar.

http://www.seasite.niu.edu/khmer/Default.htm - Has grammar and conversation section. You need to download the fonts to use them properly, though.

http://books.google.com/books?id=_I...rn+spoken+cambodian&ei=SxKhSez_KJLYlQT0yrSNAg - Franklin Huffman's "Modern Spoken Cambodian." You can't download it, but you can virtually read the whole text.

http://www.cls.yale.edu/cambodian/ - All the sound files for Huffman's book, above.

http://www.pratyeka.org/csw/ - Huffman's primer on written Cambodian, PDF downloadable.

http://www.fsi-language-courses.org/Content.php?page=Cambodian - Foreign Service Institute books, with MP3 downloads of drills and links to other PDF files of US Government material.


----------



## autap6

Multilingual
source language : Dutch, English, French, German, Italian, Portuguese or Spanish
target language : Chinese, Dutch, English, French, German, Italian, Japanese, Portuguese, Russian and Spanish
Vocabulary
http://bestvoc.com provides basic vocabulary (4 words every day, with grammar and example) from 7 languages into 10 languages


----------



## taalfanaat

Friesland's Afûk has added two introductory courses for (West) Frisian and Dutch on its VoLANGteers website (volangteers.nl - click the headphones).

An introduction to North Frisian (for West Frisian speakers) can be found on Henk Wolf's Skriuwsels site (skriuwsels.net - first page)


----------



## alisonp

Multilingual: I'm not familiar with this area of WR, so perhaps there's a better place for this, in which case I trust the mods will move it, but, seeing the number of "unknown language" posts I thought you might be interested in this language identifier:

http://www.xrce.xerox.com/competencies/content-analysis/tools/guesser

You type (or copy and paste) a few words in and it will try to identify the language for you.  Not sure how it would work with character-based languages, though.


----------



## Anatoli

Google Translate can now produce transliteration of many non-Roman based languages for which it has translations (currently with the exception of Arabic, Persian and Hebrew).

It work pretty good for Chinese (pinyin is not perfect), Japanese (Roma-ji), Korean (Roma-ja), Russian.

Have checked with some words I know in Greek, Hindi and Thai. The Thai transliteration symbols are a bit strange sometimes but it's some indication. Definitely worth looking at.

http://translate.google.com/


----------



## Anatoli

Vietnamese online dictionary, looks pretty good, translations from English are arranged by sense, there are example sentences:
http://vdict.com/

The transliteration tool has been updated - improved and has more languages.
http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dicionarios en liña/Diccionarios en línea:
http://www.estraviz.org. (con grafía aportuguesada)
http://digalego.com/diccionario (con normativa oficial)
Dicionario inglés-galego/Diccionario inglés-gallego:
http://sli.uvigo.es/dicionario/
Tradutor español-galego e galego español/Traductor español-gallego y gallego-español:
Open Trad apertium
Instituto Cervantes (contempla máis linguas hispánicas)
Enciclopedias en liña/Enciclopedias en línea:
EGU
Dicionario de fraseoloxía/Diccionario de fraseología (en grafía aportuguesada):
http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?name=Encyclopedia&op=list_content&eid=3
Dicionario francés-galego/Diccionario francés-gallego:
Freelang
Dicionario galego de construción naval/Diccionario gallego de construcción naval:
http://dicionarionavalgalego
Dicionario galego de tecnoloxía informática/Diccionario gallego de tecnología informática:
Digatic


----------



## XiaoRoel

*1. Dicionarios de galego en galego:*
_Estraviz
Ir Indo
R.A.G._
_Dicionario de dicionarios_
*2. Enciclopedia en galego:*
_E.G.U._
*3. Vocabularios especializados:*
_Construción naval
Tecnoloxías informáticas_
*4. Fraseoloxía:*
http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?name=Encyclopedia&op=list_content&eid=3
*5. Dicionarios bilingües galego-outras linguas:*
_Galego-Inglés, Inglés-galego
Galego-Francés, Francés-Galego_
*6. Tradutores automáticos:*
_Open Trad apertium
Outra versión do Open Trad na Universidade de Vigo
Instituto Cervantes_
*7. Recursos xerais para a lingua galega:*
_Instituto da Lingua Galega
Consello da Cultura Galega_
*8. Dialectoloxía:*
_A fala eo-naviega
A fala do Val de Xálima 1
A fala do Val de Xálima 2
O Valverdeiru 
Vocabulario de San Martín de Trevellu
A fala do Xálima en PROEL
Galego berciano 1
Galego berciano 2
Galego berciano 3: Ensayos poéticos… de Antonio Fernández y Morales con vocabulario (pxs. 371 e seguintes)
Galego d’As Portelas
Zonas dialectais do galego_
*9. Historia da lingua, o galego medieval:*
_Tesouro informatizado la lingua galega_
*10. Estudos lingüísticos e recuersos varios:*
_Estudos de Lingüística Galega_
_Vocabulario Ortográfico da Lingua galega (V.O.L.G.)_
_LOIA_

No pretendí ser muy exhaustivo y faltan los comentarios a cada enlace ya que es muy desigual el valor de cada uno de ellos. Iré incorporando comentarios sobre valor y uso. Muchos enlaces remiten a nuevos enlaces muy valiosos, lo cual me ha ahorrado ponerlos aquí para no repetirme. Para un extranjero es bueno empezar por el enlace LOIA.

El tema de la dialectología del gallego llamado exterior (fuera de las fronteras políticas de Galicia) está envenenado por vanas discusiones políticas, aunque los filólogos tenemos muy claro cuales son las fronteras lingüísticas.

El tema de la relación del gallego con el portugués es otro tema muy discutido sobre el que se tienen visiones diferentes y coincidentes a ambas riberas del Miño.


----------



## silva2it

*Ladin Dolomitan* (a.k.a. Ladin Standard)
_Grammar_
http://www.spell-termles.ladinia.net/documents/gramatica_LS_2001.pdf

This "*Gramatica dl ladin standard* (GLS)", together with the "Dizionar dl ladin standard (DLS)", which is still in progress, are an effort made by all local cultural institutions to unify the several branches of the Ladin Dolomitan (language spoken by about 25,000 persons on the area of the Dolomites in Italy) in a common written language.


----------



## kepulauan

Indonesian
Dictionaries
http://www.sederet.com/ - Good online dictionary, EN-ID & ID-EN.
http://pusatbahasa.diknas.go.id/kbbi/ - Online dictionary of the Indonesian language regulator (Pusat Bahasa). ID-ID only.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Recursos para o galego:

** Dicionario de Pronuncia Xosé Luís Regueira Versión Definitiva

As palabras galegas coa súa transcrición en alfabeto fonético AFI. ¡Fundamental!
*


----------



## erins

Thai
Dictionary
http://dict.longdo.com/
Multiple Bilingual Dictionary Search and Compilation Service 
_English - Thai, Japanese - Thai, German - Thai, French - Thai Dictionary_


----------



## yumtsho

Tibetan
Forum
http://www.langues-du-tibet.net 

Trilingual forum (English, French, Tibetan) dedicated to Tibetan languages (literary and spoken dialects).


----------



## altay

Resources on Turkic languages(in French)(PDF format)
http://www.turuz.com/page/firansaca-kitablar.aspx
Resources on Turkic languages(in English)(PDF format)
http://www.turuz.com/page/ingilizce-kitablar.aspx
Resources on Turkic languages(in Farsi)(PDF format)
http://www.turuz.com/page/farsca-kitablar.aspx
For using above mentioned resources knowing Turkish or Azeri(due to Site's language) is prerequisite.

Books in Azerbaijani(PDF format)in Azerbaijan National Library
http://anl.az/
Books about Arabic language in Turkish(PDF format)
http://www.turuz.com/page/ereb-dili-kitablar.aspx

Books about Uighur and turkmen languages:Grammars,Dictionaries etc(PDF format)
http://www.turuz.com/page/uyqurlar.aspx
http://www.turuz.com/page/turkmenler.aspx


----------



## JeloRoc

Wolof (Wollof)
dictionaries, grammar, pronunciation, etymology, vocabulary for tourists, etc.
http://JangaWolof.com/ - A website/blog about the Wolof language & culture of Senegambia (Senegal & The Gambia). Also touches on the other languages of the region (French, Arabic, Pulaar, Mandinka, etc.)




​


----------



## ethiopian local

Amharic

Vocabulary for tourists
  www dot easyethiopiatravel dot com/common-amharic-words dot shtml - useful phrases and words for tourists and foreigners


----------



## paul_d

http://www.denisowski.org/Vietnamese/Vietnamese.html
Downloadable Vietnamese-English dictionary (>52,000 entries, UTF8 text file) and vocab lists


----------



## ger4

Lithuanian
Reading material
www.postilla.mch.mii.lt/kalba/baltai.en Information on Lithuanian history and language explained in English.

Lithuanian
Linguistics
www.lituanus.org Quarterly journal covering linguistics. Articles in English.


----------



## ger4

Latvian
Reading material
www.balticsealibrary.org Multilingual. Short stories by authors from the Baltic Sea area translated into Latvian, Lithuanian, Swedish, German, Finnish, Estonian, Russian, Polish... Can be used as a learning resource (comparing translations, for instance). Learning by reading.

Latvian
Reading material
www.literature.lv/en Latvian literature with translations into German, Swedish, English.

Latvian
Reading material
www.latvianliterature.lv Literature translated into English, magazine about Latvian literature

Latvian
Audio lessons 
www.50languages.org 100 mp3 files. Basic sentences. Many language combinations available, such as German-Latvian, English-Latvian, Russian-Latvian,...

Latvian
Learning blog
www.learninglatvian.rozentali.com English. Explaining basics and everyday life expressions

Latvian
Linguistics
www.baltistika.lt Articles on linguistic issues. Lithuanian and Latvian.

Latvian
Reading material
www.pasakas.lv Short stories (fairytales, stories for children). Simple language, can be used as a learning resource. Text, audio, short animated films.


----------



## ger4

Mari (Uralic language)
Textbook with audio files
www.mari-language.com Russian and English. Downloadable pdf.


----------



## ger4

Livonian
Phrasebook
www.eraksti.lv Latvian-Livonian-English phrase book, basics of grammar explained. Downloadable as a pdf.



Holger2014 said:


> Livonian
> Phrasebook
> www.eraksti.lv Latvian-Livonian-English phrase book, basics of grammar explained. Downloadable as a pdf.


This is the direct link: www.eraksti.lv/fetchbook.php?urlkey=1312742


----------



## ger4

Estonian
Video course
https://www.keeleklikk.ee/en/welcome - Beginners' lessons building up to intermediate level - direct link to the _*English *_version of the course

Estonian:
Reading material
http://balticsealibrary.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=77&Itemid=104 - Multilingual site, short stories, cross-translated  

Estonian:
Reading material
http://www.estonica.org/en/ - Estonian texts on issues like geography and history translated into English and Russian

Estonian:
Reading material
http://www.ut.ee/verse/index.php?&lan=eng - Estonian poetry with explanations in English

Estonian
Dictionary
http://portaal.eki.ee/dict/ies/ - English-Estonian


----------



## themadprogramer

Here's an interesting one. A user called Aydintashtar linked this over 5 years ago.
It's website for Azerbaijani Turkish. Whether or not it should be listed here depends on interpretation. 
I consider Azerbaijani to be sort of like what American English is to British English. (Except you know, Azerbaijani was influenced by Persian and to a lesser degree Russian) 
But hey this is the Turkish forum, so why not list it.
http://anadilbilimocagi.blogspot.com


----------



## ger4

North Frisian (_Mooring_ variety):
Grammar
Noardfryske spraakleare (Explanations in West Frisian)


----------



## jomla

www.iomla.net/vocadiv
Is an online dialect dictionary of Romagnolo Imolese->Italiano->Romagnolo Imolese.
Imolese dialect is spoken till today in the district town of Imola.
The district of Imola linguistically is part of Romagna  that includes part of the Italian province of Bologna and the provinces of Ravenna, Forlì and Rimini.
The Romagnolo dialect is also spoken in the Republic of San Marino and in the province of Pesaro


----------



## Hercules Grytpype-Thynne

Basque
Dictionaries
Dictionnaire étymologique basque-français-espagnol-anglais Etymological dictionary of Basque; accepts partial words as input and produces output in French, Spanish and English.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I have recently compiled a few courses for English speakers in the languages of North Caucasus that are not easily available otherwise and posted them on Memrise:
Ingush - Ingush for beginners - Гlалгlай мотт
Lak - Beginner's Lak
Avar - Beginner's Avar
Chechen - Chechen for beginners


----------



## Thomas_DC

Hi everyone. I have had some small dialogues for beginners / intermediate learners made in Kabyle, A Berber / Amazigh dialect of North African Algeria. I was hoping some of you might be interested in it!

Kabyle (Berber Amazigh Dialect)
Dialogues with audio
Stories For Learning Kabyle, A Berber / Amazigh Language. With Audio And English Translation. - 5 mini stories in the Kabyle (Algerian) Dialect of the Berber / Amazigh language along with English translation and audio.

I hope it might be of use!


----------



## Thomas_DC

I've also had the same mini-stories made in Thai,

You can find them here:

Thai
Dialogues with audio
https://www.autolingual.com/thai-stories-audio/ - 5 mini stories in Thai along with English translations and audio.

Thanks!


----------



## mcrasnich

Hello everyone.
If you're interested in getting to know about Friulian, a Romance language spoken by around 500,000 people in Friuli, North-East Italy, here are a few good places to start.

ARLEF, the Friulian regional agency, has links to some useful resources, including the main Italian-Friulian dictionary online (I worked on it too )
which can also be accessed here, on the website of the people who made it.
If you are linguistically inclined, on the Claap website you can also find the Friulian spellcheck, the Friulian corpus, a Friulian phonetic grammar and some historic dictionaries, which you can access via Google Books.

In particular, there is the famous Friulian vocabulary by the abbot Jacopo Pirona, published in 1871. It is written using an older spelling invented by the Abbot.

On a lighter note, these are short introductions to the Friulian language for foreign learners (there is a Spanish, an English, and an Italian edition). They are called Blecs, which means patches of cloth.

Finally, to have a taste of spoken Friulian, a good place to go is the Friulian language radio Onde Furlane, based in Udine. The morning programmes are usually in Friulian.

I hope you'll enjoy the offering!


----------

